# Georgia state parks and campers?



## Bob2010

So what's your favorite.  My family bought a new camper. Having fun for sure! Tugaloo last weekend and Fort Mountain this weekend.  Both were great! Like these parks within a few hours of Atlanta.  Slip away Friday and return Sunday.  What's your favorite park? Why? Fishing is a big plus. Thanks


----------



## mbentle2

I been going to Vogel for over 10 years and love it. Just got back from a weekend trip with my wife and plan to go back in late July. Good trout fishing near by and excellent day hiking there too.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

I like the Ga Power park on Oconee.  It is called Old Salem campground.  There is a boat ramp, and around the point, a boat dock.  Great fishing and my favorite is Site 26.


----------



## PappyHoel

I always had fun at coopers creek.  Fishing right there at the campsite.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

If you ever want to go a little more primitive... ie no electricity, a composting toilet, and a hand pump for water.... Tate Branch in Rabun county is great.  My family loves it there.  Quiet, right on the creek, and lots of hiking/fishing opportunities.


----------



## Bob2010

Going to check all these spots out. I was just looking at Vogel. I used to trout fish around there as a kid. That ones going on the list for sure. Thanks yall. Happy to hear more too. Plan on getting around.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

If you can get a spot... Moccasin Creek State Park on Lake Burton.

Lake fishing, and on Wildcat Creek, trout fishing.


----------



## riprap

We like Vogel pretty well, but it seemed like there was a lot of traffic in the campground.


----------



## Milkman

NE GA Pappy said:


> I like the Ga Power park on Oconee.  It is called Old Salem campground.  There is a boat ramp, and around the point, a boat dock.  Great fishing and my favorite is Site 26.



X2 on Old Salem.
 My favorite site is # 85.  We have #85 and #87 reserved for 3 nights for Fathers day weekend. Making a little family reunion of sorts. There is a link to a map of Old Salem in the sticky thread above. 

It is a very level campground My grand kids like that for bike riding all over the place. I like it because it is only 50 miles away and the sites are very well laid out and spaced. You are in a quiet wooded setting, but Publix, CVS, restaurants, etc are only 3-4 miles away.


----------



## mbentle2

PappyHoel said:


> I always had fun at coopers creek.  Fishing right there at the campsite.



Yeah I love this spot. Best spring break I ever had was here. Much better then Panama City. I am going up the last weekend of June for a guy's trip.


----------



## LT4247

Our favorite?  South West of Atlanta try Cotton Hill Campground (USACE) on Lake Walter F George (Eufaula).  Located at Ft Gaines, GA.  It has nice shaded sites on a beach, playground, full service bath house, boat ramp and is very pretty.  Fishing?  Well, it is Eufaula after all!


----------



## Bob2010

Tried to get Vogel for the 4th. That's my next chance to go. Looks like we are going to Cheaha in Alabama.  Everything is booked already. Probably be a mad house on the holiday weekend.  That's still better then not going. What do I need to know about Cheaha?


----------



## Tank1202

We are headed out to Sweetwater Creek campground on Lake Allatoona, a COE campground. Just west of Canton on Hwy 20. Drove through there a couple of weeks ago and liked what we saw. Will post some pictures when we get back. We went to Bald Ridge Creek campground on Lake Lanier last weekend, had a blast. Stayed on site 77. It was just a few yards to the lake. Had our own little beach sorta. Stayed in the lake all day. About 3/4 of the sites are on the water. All are real easy to back in.


----------



## Bob2010

Please do. Everyone around here I know loves sweet water. I haven't been able to get a site reservation on my last few trips there. I want to go.


----------



## Tank1202

We are here! It is a nice campground. We made our reservations last Sunday when we returned home from Bald Ridge Creek. So the site (45) we reserved was a little sketchy backing in. 31' TT with a tight turn and a small space to navigate the truck. Most if not many of the others have a more of an angle drive way to back in. I do believe I heard the host tell my wife that the campground was full this weekend. Not bashing tent campers at all, as we still do it during the cooler months. But I've not seen this many tents at a campground since I was a kid. Just a funny story to tell.... Last night around 11:30 a grown man was running around yelling about being attacked by a Junebug. It didn't last long as his wife and friends calmed him down, but they were laughing, as most of the neighbors were too. Haven't seen him this morning yet.


----------



## Bob2010

Sounds like fun. Post us photos later and tell us what we need to know about Sweetwater.  Enjoy!


----------



## T-N-T

Tank1202 said:


> We are here! It is a nice campground. We made our reservations last Sunday when we returned home from Bald Ridge Creek. So the site (45) we reserved was a little sketchy backing in. 31' TT with a tight turn and a small space to navigate the truck. Most if not many of the others have a more of an angle drive way to back in. I do believe I heard the host tell my wife that the campground was full this weekend. Not bashing tent campers at all, as we still do it during the cooler months. But I've not seen this many tents at a campground since I was a kid. Just a funny story to tell.... Last night around 11:30 a grown man was running around yelling about being attacked by a Junebug. It didn't last long as his wife and friends calmed him down, but they were laughing, as most of the neighbors were too. Haven't seen him this morning yet.



ITs in my hair!  Its on my face!  Aaahhhhh


----------



## NE GA Pappy

sounds like a good plot for a new monster movie..


Attack of the Zombie Junebug


----------



## Tank1202

Well we spent the day yesterday floating in the lake, just chilling. Can walk right off the bank into the water. Last night there were a few campers that didnt understand quite time after 10. Did get a little annoying but you cant pick your neighbors at a campground. All in all, we really like Sweetwater, and will be  coming back next month with my parents and there camper. If you guys look at a map of this place, the very back is on a hill kinda tight but can be negotiated with a smaller TT. Some of the pull throughs are tight bends, so if you have a slide out on the driver side you might not be able to use them. Tent camping on the hill would be great.There's a lot of shade. The rest of the sites on the shoreline are big enough for 25' to motor homes. There all shaded. Also some of the camp sights right on the water are with no power or water. We use recreation.gov to make our reservations. They give a pretty good description of the sites. I hope this helps some of y'all. Happy Camping!


----------



## T-N-T

Tank1202 said:


> Well we spent the day yesterday floating in the lake, just chilling. Can walk right off the bank into the water. Last night there were a few campers that didnt understand quite time after 10. Did get a little annoying but you cant pick your neighbors at a campground. All in all, we really like Sweetwater, and will be  coming back next month with my parents and there camper. If you guys look at a map of this place, the very back is on a hill kinda tight but can be negotiated with a smaller TT. Some of the pull throughs are tight bends, so if you have a slide out on the driver side you might not be able to use them. Tent camping on the hill would be great.There's a lot of shade. The rest of the sites on the shoreline are big enough for 25' to motor homes. There all shaded. Also some of the camp sights right on the water are with no power or water. We use recreation.gov to make our reservations. They give a pretty good description of the sites. I hope this helps some of y'all. Happy Camping!



See, this is what I am talking about!  Nice helpful info there sir.


----------



## Greene728

Bob2010 said:


> Tried to get Vogel for the 4th. That's my next chance to go. Looks like we are going to Cheaha in Alabama.  Everything is booked already. Probably be a mad house on the holiday weekend.  That's still better then not going. What do I need to know about Cheaha?




We went to Cheaha in March. Sorry to say I didn't care for it. It's a tough pull up the mountain so be sure your tow vehicle is up for the task. Make sure all your brakes are good to go also because coming back down is challenging also. The trails and such are nice with some spectacular views. The campground is tight with some very un level. Spaces are also crowded and packed in. I hope your experience is better. The lower campground on the lake may be better (we were on the upper campground cause the lower was closed doing renovation).


----------



## Bob2010

Dang! I guess we will find out. I'll remember to try the lower grounds first. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Tank1202

Made it to another COE campground. We are at Duckett Mill campground its nice. Drove around the campground today and all of the sites seam real nice and easy to get into. We are on site 5 which is a pull through and a waterfront site. Nice and big too. Well shaded it also has a few dedicated tent sites.


----------



## Bob2010

You get to camp a lot Tank. That's awesome. I'll look this place up as well


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Can't believe no one has mentioned Hamburg State Park ??


----------



## Tank1202

We use to camp at Hamburg SP along time ago back in the 90's. Our hunting lease wouldnt let us camp and the park was like 3-4 miles away. That SP, if I remeber correctly, is in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Tank1202 said:


> We use to camp at Hamburg SP along time ago back in the 90's. Our hunting lease wouldnt let us camp and the park was like 3-4 miles away. That SP, if I remeber correctly, is in the middle of nowhere.





Yep, it's definetely in the MON !!


----------



## Tank1202

Yea Bob we camp alot. Grew up camping its in the family. Next week we are headed out to McKinney campground for a family get together. My parents and my older sisters family have TT and my 2 little sisters families have tents and my TT. It will be our summer get together. As a family we always camp for Thanksgiving and Christmas too. The cold months the TT get a little crowded at night. We let the other families come inside. LOL.


----------



## Oldstick

Agree with a lot of the suggestions above.  For GA state parks, I am going to cast a vote for Cloudland Canyon SP on the south tail end of Lookout Mt.  Great scenery and close to Chattanooga for sight-seeing as well.


----------



## Bob2010

Love the info on these parks. I got to wait until the 4th to go again. I'll check in with my Cheahaw  findings when I go.


----------



## Tank1202

Agree with Oldstick. Cloudland is nice, we stayed there and hit a lot of Civil War historical sites. Has a pool too.


----------



## Tank1202

Well we are Sweetwater campground again, think we are going to have a great few days here. Haven't been able to camp for awhile, had to get some warranty work done on the camper. Took them 3 months to fix about 7 items, not really the dealerships fault, Forrest River was dragging their feet on approving some of the issues. Anyways Happy Camping!


----------



## Bob2010

Elijah Clark is looking pretty good from my camper right now. Except for some loud music next door. They will leave tomorrow I'm sure.  They can't be bright enough to not have to work Monday!!! Peace out!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Cotton Hill was our favorite when we lived in Albany. We went to Hamburg SP in the nineties. There were a few hunters camping there. One site had a deer hanging from a tree. Lots of hunters in the area.
We got bored and went to Jewell and Sparta one day. Went in Deraney's Department Store and talked to the owner as we had one in Douglas. Turns out it was his aunt. 
We saw him in Augusta a few times after that.

Hamburg was nice and quiet. We toured the old mill one day and bought some grits & corn meal. 

Way different from Vogel as for as the crowd. When I was a kid, Vogel was my favorite. Lots of other kids and activities.


----------



## Tank1202

Bob2010, we have a similar situation, we had the Jerry Springer show last night.


----------



## Bob2010

Tank1202 said:


> Bob2010, we have a similar situation, we had the Jerry Springer show last night.



Ours left yesterday.  Awesome!  Wind died and sunset was amazing.  It was quiet and serene.


----------



## Bob Shaw

We used to like to go to Tugaloo State Park on Lake Hartwell. If you can get a water site, it's great, and the fishing was pretty good too. Now days we tend to go to R Shaefern Heard COE park on Lake West Point. My 40' 5th wheel camper can't make some of the turns in the State Parks.


----------



## Bob2010

Bob Shaw said:


> We used to like to go to Tugaloo State Park on Lake Hartwell. If you can get a water site, it's great, and the fishing was pretty good too. Now days we tend to go to R Shaefern Heard COE park on Lake West Point. My 40' 5th wheel camper can't make some of the turns in the State Parks.



We loved tugaloo.  I will be returning there to camp. Great park!


----------



## Tank1202

Well made it to Sweetwater last night, had the great privilege of setting up in the rain. It is camping, would rather set up in it, then to pack up in the rain.


----------



## riprap

Tank1202 said:


> Well made it to Sweetwater last night, had the great privilege of setting up in the rain. It is camping, would rather set up in it, then to pack up in the rain.



I've always said if I wanted to water my lawn I'd just break out my tent.


----------



## gordon11

I'm a tent camper but three of my favorites are Indian Springs, Hard Labor Creek, and Chattahoochee Bend.
Hard Labor Creek is excellent and has decent fishing.  It's very popular so open campsites can be hard to find at certain times of the year.  Indian Springs is high on my list.  It has decent fishing, and since the campground is on the backside of the park, you really get a feeling of being in the wilderness even though it's your typical campground otherwise.  Chattahoochee Bend is a beautiful park with lots of trails and canoe access to the hooch.  The campgrounds are great.  Without a canoe or small boat of some sort, there isn't much in the way of fishing because the banks are too high to make fishing practical.


----------



## Oldstick

Tank1202 said:


> Agree with Oldstick. Cloudland is nice, we stayed there and hit a lot of Civil War historical sites. Has a pool too.



We just got back after a couple days at Cloudland Canyon this week.  I reckon time flies and I realized it has been to 15+ years since our last time.  Not that it would be open this week, but I was disappointed to see a big flat dirt mound where the pool used to be.

A fabulously exciting frisbee golf course instead and you actually are supposed to pay to play on it.


----------



## Tank1202

Oldstick said:


> We just got back after a couple days at Cloudland Canyon this week.  I reckon time flies and I realized it has been to 15+ years since our last time.  Not that it would be open this week, but I was disappointed to see a big flat dirt mound where the pool used to be.
> 
> A fabulously exciting frisbee golf course instead and you actually are supposed to pay to play on it.



WOW didn't get up there this year.


----------



## Tank1202

Just returned today from McKinney Campground. Great weekend, seen more deer this weekend than I have seen in the woods. But I need to say they need to have a hunt to take some out. These deer are skinny.


----------

